# Ground breaker help



## to.serve.man (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi, I’m trying to make the ground breaker from the casa fear video but having some problems with the build- do not have all the measurements- does anyone have a copy of the plans he used? Thx


----------



## ged281 (Jan 15, 2018)

pm me with your email address.


----------

